# Blue Ridge Yarns - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/patterns.html


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

How do you get them? I clicked and nothing happens.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Some nice patterns. Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/page36.html

All of the patterns are hyperlinked at the bottom of each yarn type. The patterns are free...from what I've read...but the top link on the home page for Blue Ridge Yarns for patterns is not active (no little hand showing it can be selected).


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks once again for great patterns, good find.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link
> 
> http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/patterns.html


Thank You.
To download from this page, over to the right of each picture at the edge of the blue box, is believe it or not (arrgg), blue text within the blue box that says - Download>>>
Click on it for the PDF to start downloading.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/page36.html
> 
> All of the patterns are hyperlinked at the bottom of each yarn type. The patterns are free...from what I've read...but the top link on the home page for Blue Ridge Yarns for patterns is not active (no little hand showing it can be selected).


Thanks.
On their home page, they state that all their patterns now free patterns and this is where you will find them.
Will have to browse more. :wink: 
Edit, I guess they are the same patterns.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

At the bottom right of each band.

it goes straight to download when you click it.


impatient knitter said:


> How do you get them? I clicked and nothing happens.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I downloaded Silk Shimmer scarf, but for a different silk (same weight) that I bought elsewhere


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Wish the pictures were bigger. No way can I see what any of those items look like.


Click the download and you will see the pattern and a better pic. Where do you buy the yarn though?


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

My attempt to print one of the patterns showed an error and warned against connecting with it. It was the Transitions Lacey Shawl. So, I just wrote it out. I hope I didn't let a virus get me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

purplemamajj said:


> My attempt to print one of the patterns showed an error and warned against connecting with it. It was the Transitions Lacey Shawl. So, I just wrote it out. I hope I didn't let a virus get me.


Mac or PC?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Click the download and you will see the pattern and a better pic. Where do you buy the yarn though?


They're just setting up the website:
http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/stores.html
Got a "coming soon" note on this link


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> They're just setting up the website:
> http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/stores.html
> Got a "coming soon" note on this link


So you can't buy the yarn from them. We have very few good LYS around here so I'm thinking I won't be able to get any of it. I'll keep my eyes peeled though. Thanks.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link
> 
> http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/patterns.html


Thank you, lovely patterns.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank You.
> To download from this page, over to the right of each picture at the edge of the blue box, is believe it or not (arrgg), blue text within the blue box that says - Download>>>
> Click on it for the PDF to start downloading.


It's a bit different, eh? It took my aging eyes awhile to see the blue on blue. Also, I began reading the gauge for one of the patterns and saw "spi," which gave me pause since I had never seen that before (stitches per inch, I presume).


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Good find, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

